# Is any GTO worth $199,000?



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

I came across this listing 

Pontiac : GTO : eBay Motors (item 270552045144 end time Mar-30-10 08:05:50 PDT)

and was struck by how far outside the normal range this price is. 

Just wondering if people here think the price is justified or if there is something else going on.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Like my car, it's a 1 of 1 in that color combo.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Not to me. But then, to me, no Hemi Mopar is worth millions, either. A 1930 Duesenberg SJ, maybe, but not a rattly, tinny, slapped together Hemi Cuda. As for GTO's, not to me, either. But, with "stupid money" being paid by non car guys at Barret Jackson, etc, and with big pockets and bigger egos in the equation, anything is possible. A car is worth what you can sell it for in any given market. I stress again, the big money and big prices for these cars is the product of non-car guys with no clue about what these cars, and working on them, are really all about.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

But it had a TA steering wheels, black rear seat belts, rattle can to the rear end and lower control arms. New hose clamps. Nice car but not a frame off #1 car. Maybe he added an extra 0, and it's a REALLY good deal at 19,900... It has a make an offer button, offer him 12K and see if he responds.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Rukee, I'm gonna install a black vinyl top and black interior on my '65, drive up to Wisconsin, and do a big burn- out in front of your house! You'll think someone stole your car!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Rukee, I'm gonna install a black vinyl top and black interior on my '65, drive up to Wisconsin, and do a big burn- out in front of your house! You'll think someone stole your car!!!!!


I might have crapped my pants a little bit just thinking about it!! :willy::willy::cheers


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

that guy is CRAZY- I love my car but that is so far out of price range its retarded


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Rukee said:


> Like my car, it's a 1 of 1 in that color combo.


Are you saying that having a one-of-a-kind color-combo is worth that much more? I guess it is to some people. It wouldn't be to me.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

No....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

If he could get that he would have it at Barret Jackson. I seen a right hand drive 70 hemi cuda on ebay about 6 years ago for just under $400,000. People are crazy for what they want on these "rare" cars. I am sure there is some body who will pay that out there.


----------



## Unclesams (Jun 5, 2009)

likethat said:


> If he could get that he would have it at Barret Jackson. I seen a right hand drive 70 hemi cuda on ebay about 6 years ago for just under $400,000. People are crazy for what they want on these "rare" cars. I am sure there is some body who will pay that out there.


Imagine if it showed up and it was a left drive that they took a mirro image photo of!!!!!! LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Goat67 said:


> Are you saying that having a one-of-a-kind color-combo is worth that much more? I guess it is to some people. It wouldn't be to me.


Not saying my car is worth that, but I would never sell it for the average price of a `65!
I saw a 1 of 16 GTO judge convertible go for 300 grand on BJ.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Beautiful car. I much prefer that color combo over the usual Orange, but is it worth 3 times as much because of the color ? Not to me either. I've noticed a pattern with sellers of "rare" cars in that they have loooooong, embellished, repetitive and inconsistent descriptions. He starts out saying it's a TX car but all the documentation shows it was delivered new in MA ??!! :confused Typical sales person, they talk your face off trying to convince us they have something that we NEED and are stupid enough to pay a greatly exaggerated price for. Oh well, enough of that, time to get back to work on my "rare" bench seat, 4 speed car....


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Rarity breeds desirability. alot people dont quite understand what true rare and exceptional muscle cars are! People on here who value this car less than a third of 199k are wishful thinkers or dont have a clue! Theres GTOs and GTOs this is one of the latter' classic cars are like the art world in terms of value - If the high value sceptics had the big finance to buy with they too would be searching out the best and rarist examples they could find aswell' not unoriginal non correct ex rust buckets part muscle cars  fact of life. BONAFIDE muscle cars of different makes are alot rarer than people think because of the mass production of their inferior namesakes being so available on the market.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In 1983-84, I was a mechanic for a large retailer in San Francisco, CA. An old hippie drove in with an absolutely beat, worn out, dented, roached, hammered 1969 Judge Convertible, Ram Air 4-speed car. That weird blue color with the day-glow orange stripes. The thing wasn't rusty at all, just dented on every panel, and left out in the SF fog with the top down for about 10 years. It ran GREAT. The old guy only wanted new tires, nothing else. I offered him $3500 cash for the car, which was "stupid money" to me..(a year earlier I bought my '67 convert for $1800). The old hippie looked at me, and said, "son,this car is one of 108 made in 1969, and it's got the ram air and the 4 speed." I'll take 10,000 dollars for it." I had to decline, and get back to work. The tire buster DID let me drive it upstairs and around the corner to park it for the customer, though! I really believe that this car is still around. It was rough, but really rare, and the owner knew the value. GTO's and Judges weren't really popular yet, but by 1986-87, I started seeing other ones besides mine that had shiny paint on 'em!


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting story' that the old boy knew what he had even then (judge ragtop). We got our Goat in around 68/69 a factory built 1966 HT / TO GO car with tri pwr / manual / HD suspension / Rally gauge etc.. we paid circa 1000 dollars for it. Over here alot of the dealers only wanted the obvious yanks to trade like the land yacht caddys / lincolns etc so didnt understand or rate "this hard work in traffic muscle car". We understood the car and kept it ever since even when offered brand new yanks for straight trades in the 80s for it when these cars slowly started to get recognition..


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

I may have the chance to buy a genuine 1969 Trans Am HT Nos matching RA III 400ci / manual trans / posi. White with blue interior. The car at this stage is believed to be the real deal not a firebird clone' the car is in need of light cosmetic resto, How do you value this car in this climate and in this condition?? Serious input!:cheers


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gran Turismo said:


> Rarity breeds desirability. alot people dont quite understand what true rare and exceptional muscle cars are! People on here who value this car less than a third of 199k are wishful thinkers or dont have a clue!


I'm a coin collector, so I understand rarity. Unique coins or coins with very small numbers of known examples often sell for 7 figures. Like cars, once their model year is over, no more will be made. 

It's also a matter of priorities. If someone is so wealthy that money is no object and they want to build an impressive collection, they will spend a huge amount to get the only or best example of something. If the seller finds someone like that who wants it badly enough, he'll get the price. I was just wondering how many people would want it badly enough. 

Does anyone know the highest price ever paid for any GTO?

Here's one that sold for $371,000. http://www.sportscarmarket.com/Profiles/2010/February/American


----------



## Roger that (Feb 6, 2010)

If the GTO was unrestored, all original and near mint condition with low mileage it would be worth the price. A car can only be original once. Two GTOs come to mine that meets this: The Hurst Motor Trend 65 GTO sold for $210,000 and I recall one of the 1965 Hurst GTO tiger contest give away cars sold for $420,000. Once a car is hit, damaged or slowly worn away due to wear and tear it loses most of its value even after restored.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Roger that said:


> If the GTO was unrestored, all original and near mint condition with low mileage it would be worth the price. A car can only be original once.


The $199,000 car in the ebay listing is a frame-off restore with 77,000 miles.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I went to NPD-National Parts Depot in Ocala, Fl last month and they showed me the owners car collection. He has over 200 cars in the back and most are 0/low mile originals, but he has been fooled on a couple that were restored. He said cars are only "new" once. Some of his 50s and older cars were restored because he couldn't find "new" ones. For this guy, price is no object if it is the right piece.
Oh, if your near Ocala, stop by NPD and see if the'll give you a tour, incredible.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

This guy has tried to sell this one and another Judge he has for several months now. He has re-listed them several times on Ebay with no offers, so no it ain't worth it.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Roger that said:


> If the GTO was unrestored, all original and near mint condition with low mileage it would be worth the price. A car can only be original once.





Goat67 said:


> The $199,000 car in the ebay listing is a frame-off restore with 77,000 miles.


I think you missed his point,.............a restored car is no longer original........period. And look at the pics of the rear axle. It was painted as an assembly on the frame and poorly done at that with possibly a rattle can, as pointed out earlier. I have doubts the body has ever been off that frame but what would I know being one of the "clueless, wishful thinkers" with nothing but a non-original, non-correct rust bucket. The seller can make all the claims he wants on ebay. As was also pointed out earlier, if the car is really that nice, it would be at one of the big "stupid money" auctions.......not on eBay.

As for the 69 Trans Am bird. I guess I am, again, clueless as to how a 41 year old car is considered NOS but if it really only needs a "light cosmetic restoration" anything under 75k would be a steal for someone with the financial means.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

GT, they made 697 TA's in '69. All of them were white over blue. If it's real, now is the time to buy it in our current economic depression. It'll never be cheaper. As for price, do some digging and see what you can come up with.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

jetstang said:


> I went to NPD-National Parts Depot in Ocala, Fl last month and they showed me the owners car collection. He has over 200 cars in the back and most are 0/low mile originals, but he has been fooled on a couple that were restored. He said cars are only "new" once. Some of his 50s and older cars were restored because he couldn't find "new" ones. For this guy, price is no object if it is the right piece.
> Oh, if your near Ocala, stop by NPD and see if the'll give you a tour, incredible.


I'll have to check this out. My father-in-law lives near Ocala so we get down there about once a year.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Too Many Projects said:


> I think you missed his point,.............a restored car is no longer original........period. And look at the pics of the rear axle. It was painted as an assembly on the frame and poorly done at that with possibly a rattle can, as pointed out earlier. I have doubts the body has ever been off that frame...


I certainly get the point that a restored car is not original. I thought he was saying that that car would be worth $199,000 IF it was original and low mileage. By implication, if it has been restored, then the car is NOT worth that much. 

I don't have enough experience to tell from pictures whether a car has actually had a frame-off restore or not.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

No offence intended in regards to any restorers etc.. I agree with the sentiment that if you do work on or have done then you will understand classic cars more than someone who hasnt. The 69 TA in question is one of 520 produced its white with blue trim and believed to be original' dry stored for 20 odd years so in need of " cosmetic resto nothing to heavy apparently. Ive not seen car as yet,but if a deal is ensued I will post more info here for a point of interest. Nothing guaranteed as yet though!:cheers


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

frame off or not, i would expect concours for that kind of money.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Frame off / frame on restos' Concours or total original. I suppose each person has their own preference to how they like cars or value them. One thing for sure there will always be benchmark values to separate cars by definition . I am glad to see muscle car values go to great heights because being in europe I've seen rubbish euro classic equivalents always rated higher in value for many years and now the tables have turned. I've had jags / french and italian cars and the build quality / drivability etc.. is not comparable.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

66tempestGT said:


> frame off or not, i would expect concours for that kind of money.


For this relative neophyte, can you explain what you mean by concours? 
From a Google search and Wikipedia, I gather it means something that surpasses mint condition.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

Goat67 said:


> From a Google search and Wikipedia, I gather it means something that surpasses mint condition.


that is what i mean.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Goat67, do research on bloomington gold certification for Corvettes, this will give you an idea. This is what the GTO doesn't have, true professionals rating your car and establishing how accurate and the quality of the restoration. Thus, assigning true worth of your car based on the "as now" condition. This $199K car would fail miserably.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Concours' white glove treatment etc.. some cars are restored better than new with body shut gaps bettered than factory and engine detail too new and will lose points in some judging circles. So it depends on what you desire in a restored car (factory detail or over restored). No car is perfect so to speak' For example over here you never buy an E type Jag which is total original and unrestored because they never had rust protection from new and have alot of other problems that get rectified on a restored example which is the best option. The GTO in question does lack in some areas but would it be more money if perfect?? Mopars have acquired this kind of money so why shouldnt a Pontiac IMO a better car A 1969 TA ragtop RA etc.. 1 million dollars :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Meaning.... on a judged scale, the car is completely flawless and correct right down to the correct nuts bolts and washers. Example: Diehard Battery? NOT concourse.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I hope he gets his price!!! I didn't even get a phone call on my 67..1/8th the price!:rofl::willy: Eric


----------



## '68er (Sep 16, 2009)

That's a nice car, but it just doesn't do it for me. I suppose if it was the one car in life with your ideal style and you just HAD to have it, then it still probably wouldn't be worth $199,000.00. Should be worth $50k IMO.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

1. If it is *original* it would still have the factory paint, _not just the factory color_.

2. Assuming it is the original paint, I guarantee it's going to hell as we speak... more than likely there are rust bubbles if you look at it in the right light. I don't care if it's from Texas or Minneapolis... that old paint simply won't be mint anymore.

3. Why would I want to pay that much for a GTO with 2 less gears? It better be signed by John DeLorean himself.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

Interesting opinions on here regarding car values. I have seen RA roundport GTO convertibles built in very low numbers valued at 4 - 5 hundred grand' and rare mid 60s GTOs at a few hundred grand + with history etc.. If the people on here who dont value this car or other rare muscle Pontiacs alike at high value prices' then what are your cars worth?? 10 - 20k:confused. Would be interesting to see how you valued it if you owned it.  maybe im missing something.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i think most people are saying that if you want top dollar it should be in top condition. me personally i dont care for any rare/signiture/designer anything. i dont care if john delorean got it on with carrol shelby in the backseat its not worth any more to me than a well executed clone. i dont pay any attention to numbers. i dont get involved in any of these "what are the correct numbers for my engine/trans/whatever. i think gto's are great looking cars. i enjoy looking at them and driving them. my car is a tempest but i have no interest in cloning it. not because im trying to preserve it but because it looks basically the same anyway. the gt in my name is because i have a mustang gt donor car with a supercharged 4.6 that will be residing in my tempest soon. if i wanted a brown on brown judge i would buy an orange one and paint it brown. then i would take the 100,000 left over and build a new shop. but thats just me. i also dont have anything against people that value the rare stuff. just not my thing. they are just machines to me. :cheers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Gran Turismo said:


> Interesting opinions on here regarding car values. I have seen RA roundport GTO convertibles built in very low numbers valued at 4 - 5 hundred grand' and rare mid 60s GTOs at a few hundred grand + with history etc.. If the people on here who dont value this car or other rare muscle Pontiacs alike at high value prices' then what are your cars worth?? 10 - 20k:confused. Would be interesting to see how you valued it if you owned it.  maybe im missing something.


Last I checked, you can't live in a car.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

just watched a brown 70 judge hardtop go across barrett jackson for 41,500. less than 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

66tempestGT said:


> just watched a brown 70 judge hardtop go across barrett jackson for 41,500. less than 5 minutes ago.


I'm watching as well, it was a cool gold color.The price was corrected to 31,500. If it was a stick car I think it would have brought alot more.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

:lol: I saw it too and thought of this car instantly. I believe $41.5k was correct. The announcer made a note of that, he said it was the number the auctioneer said... Either/or, it looks like the GTOs are still not getting any respect...At least not in BJ world...


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

we need to get outside. :rofl:


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> :lol: I saw it too and thought of this car instantly. I believe $41.5k was correct. The announcer made a note of that, he said it was the number the auctioneer said... Either/or, it looks like the GTOs are still not getting any respect...At least not in BJ world...


It looks like a Mustang weekend, they seem to be bringing big bucks.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i was impressed by the red gtx but what i really want is the freightliner pickup!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Rukee said:


> It looks like a Mustang weekend, they seem to be bringing big bucks.


As usual. Just like that "concept" mustang on the block now. Who cares....




66tempestGT said:


> i was impressed by the red gtx but what i really want is the freightliner pickup!


It was nice, but wasn't born "resale red" and it had the wrong intake and carbs. Still went for $70k+......


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Gran Turismo said:


> Interesting opinions on here regarding car values. I have seen RA roundport GTO convertibles built in very low numbers valued at 4 - 5 hundred grand' and rare mid 60s GTOs at a few hundred grand + with history etc.. If the people on here who dont value this car or other rare muscle Pontiacs alike at high value prices' then what are your cars worth?? 10 - 20k:confused. Would be interesting to see how you valued it if you owned it.  maybe im missing something.


As for most things (real estate, collectibles) the value of a GTO is what someone will pay for it. At the high end, there are fewer buyers, so the price may have to be moderated by how quickly sellers need to sell. However, the low end and middle are more stable because there are a lot more buyers. Just looking at the sales prices of nice mid-60's cars tells you that they go for a lot more than 10-20K and are often in the 30K-60K range because there are buyers willing to pay those prices for them.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm with 66Tempest, I feel fortunate to be able to have my cars, even though they are not GTOs, well, ones a clone. I have about $50K in all my cars, but that includes a 99 Vette, 01 Lincoln LS, 90 454 SS truck, 70 Lemans Sport and 66 GTO cloan. I love cars, I can't blow my whole budget on 1 car. I work on all my cars, when there done, I sell them and get a new project, well, I used to sell them, now I keep them, life is good. I have no use for a Concours GTO, it's done, what's the fun in that?


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

On here are real people with skill and like for cars. Not wind bag collectors.
No offence to the people with money and no time. 
Their cobblers here, salt of the earth. Anybody can ask any price for any thing. Some will get it. The top end cars at auctions are investments for top end car buyers. It is inside trader type of things going on. Lets say you have 50+ cars all "rare". You pay $100,000 or more for them. There are 2000 more people with the same types of collections at an auction bidding. What are these people going to do. There going to pay crazy inflated prices for 1 or 2 cars to make the value of their whole collection go up. Watch Lewis Black, he was making jokes about Enron's CEO paying $20,000 for an umbrella holder. It is bragging rights and self preservation going on at those auctions. Not true value.
Is the value of these cars going to be the same in 20 years, inflation included. Is a Shelby Cobra going to be worth $10,000,000, who knows. The top end cars have to have people who like them. Edsels are worth a bit, but not like Shelby Mustangs. Edsel's are pretty "rare" cars, but not many people want them. Studebakers hasn't made cars in 4 decades. They don't bring much compared to other cars. The thing is these cars are not worth what there going for in really world auctions. If it was any car show and these cars where in the car corral and they truly wanted to sell them. They would be 1/5 the price at least compared to what there going for at BJ at best.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

All valid points to a degree' Ive been trading classic cars since the early 80s so know a thing or two about the subject. My main point was that if certain Mopars and Fords have reached these very high sums at auction then IMO so can Pontiacs! which I do believe made some of the best Muscle cars ever' I say this having owned many Mopar and Pontiacs alike to compare! So when high end figures are payed for Pontiacs its good for the status of this marque. And in regards to clones  well the real deal will always be the one. :cheers


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

`70 GSX Stage 1 for $117,000 
I agree, Pontiacs will have their day!!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

i was surprised to see a hemi challenger for 87,000 i think. superbird for 60,000. buicks and olds seemed to do well. i enjoy watching the auction but if you ever here about me spending more than 20,000 for a vehicle, classic car or suv. you can be sure its a lie. :lol:


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

Rukee said:


> Like my car, it's a 1 of 1 in that color combo.


I am a new member here,I was wondering how one would go about documenting color combo's on Pontiacs.Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Go here and start by picking a year, then go from there......
Pontiac GTO - The Ultimate Pontiac GTO Picture Site

Check this out........
All GTO Specifications - UltimateGTO.com


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

I've been to the Ultimate site 100's of times.I've never seen production #'s for color combo's.


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

Well, the car is relisted with a reduction in the buy-it-now price to $179,000. There's a bid for $100,000 so, if the bid is real (not a shill bid) then the car is worth at least that much. 

Pontiac : GTO : eBay Motors (item 250611190708 end time Apr-14-10 07:21:00 PDT)


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Goat67 said:


> Well, the car is relisted with a reduction in the buy-it-now price to $179,000. There's a bid for $100,000 so, if the bid is real (not a shill bid) then the car is worth at least that much.
> 
> Pontiac : GTO : eBay Motors (item 250611190708 end time Apr-14-10 07:21:00 PDT)


I bid on cars for fun, knowing I'm not hitting the reserve just to get things started.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

jetstang said:


> I bid on cars for fun, knowing I'm not hitting the reserve just to get things started.


So, you're one of "those".............


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

I'd go bid 110k but I'm afraid he might contact me with a second chance offer when no one bids more.....:willy:


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Too Many Projects said:


> I'd go bid 110k but I'm afraid he might contact me with a second chance offer when no one bids more.....:willy:


You can turn down the second chance, but you might reach the reserve.. That car is hands off, too much money. Then it would be game on. 
I bid on 30K cars that are at $1k, so I bid $8k or so. It helps the seller, shows interest, but, only when I'm bored. Now, if my $8K bid gets a 2nd chance offer, then I'm happy and may have a new car if I am the only bid, or he is desperate. Kind of like the lottery, do it 100 times, get lucky once.


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

I just looked at the listing.I know there is a breakdown of MT/AT,Judge,Non-Judge #'s,but I want to know where these guys are getting the breakdowns on paint #'s.Until someone tells where these #'s are available,I'm calling BS.Sorry


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

1967SC said:


> I just looked at the listing.I know there is a breakdown of MT/AT,Judge,Non-Judge #'s,but I want to know where these guys are getting the breakdowns on paint #'s.Until someone tells where these #'s are available,I'm calling BS.Sorry


I have the same question. How do you know that a car is 1 of 1 or 1 of 3 or whatever?


----------



## Goat67 (Dec 29, 2009)

jetstang said:


> I bid on cars for fun, knowing I'm not hitting the reserve just to get things started.


How do you know the opening bid is below the reserve? If not, you are engaged in a legally binding contract to buy the car!


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

if you pop in a low bid and get it that is a good thing!


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

Goat67 said:


> I have the same question. How do you know that a car is 1 of 1 or 1 of 3 or whatever?


I'm still waiting for that answer myself.There are no production #'s for paint.At least none that I have seen.And I have done alot of research on this.I'm surprised this guy is a Mod here and makes claims like that.Doesn't say much for his credibility.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

1967SC said:


> I'm still waiting for that answer myself.There are no production #'s for paint.At least none that I have seen.And I have done alot of research on this.I'm surprised this guy is a Mod here and makes claims like that.Doesn't say much for his credibility.


This car wasn't randomly built like so many were and then just shipped off to the dealers to be sold. This car was special ordered this way. I researched, went to the PY forums and researched, asked questions, posted pictures on GTO alley and ultimateGTO making the claim of 1 of 1 GTO, Posted pictures and started threads at py forums stating I had a 1 of 1 GTO and in 3 or 4 years you're the first to call BS. Well, show me another blue charcoal black vinyl topped tri-power 4 speed car and I'll be glad to change that to a 1 of 2 car. But until then I stand by my claim.
Don't hate cause I have a special ordered car!!


----------



## 1967SC (Mar 19, 2010)

Rukee said:


> This car wasn't randomly built like so many were and then just shipped off to the dealers to be sold. This car was special ordered this way. I researched, went to the PY forums and researched, asked questions, posted pictures on GTO alley and ultimateGTO making the claim of 1 of 1 GTO, Posted pictures and started threads at py forums stating I had a 1 of 1 GTO and in 3 or 4 years you're the first to call BS. Well, show me another blue charcoal black vinyl topped tri-power 4 speed car and I'll be glad to change that to a 1 of 2 car. But until then I stand by my claim.
> Don't hate cause I have a special ordered car!!


First off,I'm not hating,this is an site where all of us have a common intrest.I'm just trying to understand how you can make a claim of a 1 of 1 car.
Second,I like your car,it looks like alot of fun to drive.I would love to have a 4speed.(as I have an AT)
Third,I'm thinking,unless you have a letter from Jim Mattison that you received along with your PHS package,stating that this is the case,I don't think you can rely on information from here or the PY forum etc. to qualify the car as a 1 of 1.As best as I can tell they might have an idea if this was a special order paint(not a factory ordered color,as yours is)Alot of GTO's were made to order.Mine was,and it has 30 factory options(I'm the 2nd owner)
I'm sorry if I got off on the wrong foot with you.I hope this clears up what I was trying to find out.
It sounds like we might have to agree to disagree on this one,as I find it difficult to authenticate a 1 of 1 GTO based on a paint color.


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

Back to the original question " in any GTO worth $199,000" Yup mine is, actually worth WAY more than that- I would not sell it for less than $600,000 and I'm not even done yet- after I'm finished 1 million would be low ballin


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

after seeing your car i will agree that it is worth much more than that judge. by the way, im not mad at that judge. its a cool car but not all that special to me.


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

This is a very good post' goin on and on :lol:. I get amused how annoyed people get about this 199k GTO. People have got to remember not to value all classic cars on what there budget is  or would they have a different opinion of value if they owned it!!


----------

